# "Scud's fortune gone on girls and cars"



## Solly (31 May 2009)

"Tennis star Mark Philippoussis has poured his heart out, revealing he is almost broke and faces a battle to keep his home.

Davis Cup hero Philippoussis - who has earned more than $8 million on the court and millions more off it - is being sued for failing to pay the mortgage on his re-financed Williamstown home in Melbourne"

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,25562861-5001021,00.html

And now he lives at home with his mum, how could this have happened?


----------



## drsmith (31 May 2009)

Didn't he have a fling with Delta Goodrem ?


----------



## johnnyg (31 May 2009)

Solly said:


> And now he lives at home with his mum, how could this have happened?




Bad money management.


----------



## saiter (31 May 2009)

girls and cars = upper class hoes and booze?


----------



## awg (31 May 2009)

Solly said:


> And now he lives at home with his mum, how could this have happened?




Happens to anyone that spends more than they earn, and does not set aside a percentage of earnings for good long term investments. What a turd.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 May 2009)

He had a good run of money and pretty faces. Gotta be happy about that. His folks will be able to support him until he gets back on his feet again. 

He should release the house burden too.


----------



## Real1ty (31 May 2009)

Pretty misleading title when you read the article.

Are you an editor for the Herald Sun?


----------



## So_Cynical (31 May 2009)

He loved the high life and wouldn't except the fact that his tennis career 
ended prob 8 years ago..he was top 10 in 1999 and never got back there.

A big measure of success is knowing when its over.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Philippoussis


----------



## Boggo (31 May 2009)

When your outgo exceeds your income then your upkeep will be your downfall.


----------



## Bill M (31 May 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me how some pensioners can live on $284 p/w and do ok and yet a guy with $8 million can end up with finance companies chasing him. Unbelievable situation that someone could blow so much. Looks like you might need to get a job "Scud" just like all the other punters, it's back to the real world.


----------



## Julia (31 May 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> He had a good run of money and pretty faces. Gotta be happy about that. His folks will be able to support him until he gets back on his feet again.
> 
> He should release the house burden too.



Given the money he must have earned during the good years, he should be supporting his folks, not the other way around.


----------



## nulla nulla (31 May 2009)

Must be time for a burst of that good old aussie malody, "tall poppy syndrome". Envy is like a cancer, it will eat your heart out. God luck to him, he enjoyed to good life, bedded some famous (and good looking)women and now the money is running out. I'm sure he will bounce back. Maybe hook up with some rich american couger and start a tennis ranch. Isn't that what Newcombe did?


----------



## nomore4s (31 May 2009)

Julia said:


> Given the money he must have earned during the good years, he should be supporting his folks, not the other way around.




I've got the feeling he has been supporting them and others for awhile now.


----------



## MrBurns (31 May 2009)

Never liked him, always thought he was a bit of an idiot, and I was right.

Hero ??? that word has lost all meaning thanks to the media.


----------



## johnnyg (31 May 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Must be time for a burst of that good old aussie malody, "tall poppy syndrome". Envy is like a cancer, it will eat your heart out.




How about nulla - 'A fool and his money are soon parted'.

Seems more suitable.


----------



## nulla nulla (31 May 2009)

Maybe he'll write a tell all "Me and delta" or "I said no to Paris". I'm sure the local fluffers and magazines will serialize it for a small fortune. Struth, he has probably got a video put away of him giving them a "serve" (scuse the pun).


----------



## xyzedarteerf (1 June 2009)

saiter said:


> girls and cars = upper class hoes and booze?




Cant get enough of them hose.


----------



## vincent191 (1 June 2009)

Me too....I am also in the same boat. Most of my money I spend on wine, women, song & slow racehorses. The rest I squandered.


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2009)

Poor Poo. He has to sell his multimillion dollar house to pay off debt. Boo hoo, Poo.

Too much money too young, and probably not advised and supported well enough. 

Sad ending to a sporadic but very good career. 

Going on ACA must be the ultimate loser proof. 

Poor Poo.


----------



## Agentm (1 June 2009)

i recall he bought a ferrari at a very young age, he had no license to drive a car, when he came to melbourne he did not like the color, so purchased a new one and sold the other for a loss.  seems things got worse


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> i recall he bought a ferrari at a very young age, he had no license to drive a car, when he came to melbourne he did not like the color, so purchased a new one and sold the other for a loss.  seems things got worse



I thought he bought a Lambo. That's a good solid long term investment.


----------



## Tink (1 June 2009)

Oh well, c'est la vie
He shoulda used his noggin


----------



## Agentm (1 June 2009)

kennas said:


> I thought he bought a Lambo. That's a good solid long term investment.




good investment if you dont have to force a sale on it with a color change, i do believe he was way behind in the investment after copping a fair loss, i think it was 50 or 80 k from memory

his hummer was sold last year also.. i dont believe they are brilliant investments either


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> His hummer was sold last year also.. i dont believe they are brilliant investments either



Hummer might not be as quick but will probably be a better shield against pursuing repossession agents.

Maybe he could join Jacko and Capper on their talk show tours?


----------



## Aussiest (1 June 2009)

awg said:


> Happens to anyone that spends more than they earn, and does not set aside a percentage of earnings for good long term investments. What a turd.




I agree. He is an idiot. Give just about anybody here $8 million and i'm sure they'll show you how to spend/save/invest it  And, now he sooks about injury and seems to be under the assumption that all this income is going to come from nowhere, eg, "legends matches".

Serves him right for d!cking over Delta (edit: after she was diagnosed with cancer)


----------



## Sean K (1 June 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Serves him right for d!cking over Delta



Yep, he should have spent much more time on that one.


----------



## Aussiest (1 June 2009)

kennas said:


> Yep, he should have spent much more time on that one.




Oops, i meant after she was diagnosed with cancer  .


----------



## Aussiest (1 June 2009)

Bill M said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some pensioners can live on $284 p/w and do ok and yet a guy with $8 million can end up with finance companies chasing him. Unbelievable situation that someone could blow so much. Looks like you might need to get a job "Scud" just like all the other punters, it's back to the real world.




Apparently he has an "oil company investment" about to mature. Somehow i just don't see the "bottom" for him yet (excuse any inuendo's here)


----------



## CapnBirdseye (1 June 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Apparently he has an "oil company investment" about to mature. Somehow i just don't see the "bottom" for him yet (excuse any inuendo's here)




Oh yeah, so do I.  It's been taking as long to mature as poo has.


----------



## jonnycage (1 June 2009)

yup that life in the fast lane can go pear shaped, if you dont service
the cash mark : )

jc


----------



## aldebaran3003 (1 June 2009)

kennas said:


> Maybe he could join Jacko and Capper on their talk show tours?




And Dr Phil and Liza Minelli and the rest of America's struggling artists looking to make a quick buck out of that country they've never heard of and never been to somewhere in the southern hemisphere that hasn't been hit by recession like they have.  If they couldn't be bothered with gracing us with their entertainment when times were good then why should we hand over our cash when they're not doing so great.

Poo....wonder how much he'll sell his sob story for?


----------



## Aussiest (1 June 2009)

aldebaran3003 said:


> And Dr Phil and Liza Minelli and the rest of America's struggling artists looking to make a quick buck out of that country they've never heard of and never been to somewhere in the southern hemisphere that hasn't been hit by recession like they have.  If they couldn't be bothered with gracing us with their entertainment when times were good then why should we hand over our cash when they're not doing so great.




Lol.



aldebaran3003 said:


> Poo....wonder how much he'll sell his sob story for?




He's already sold it to the Herald Sun for $25.00.


----------



## insider (1 June 2009)

It's not his fault.... LOL i just had to say that cos it's soooo ridiculous... He is a moron... This is a prime example that you can earn millions of dollars and still be poor... It's not how you earn it but how you keep it at the end of the day...


----------



## dan-o (1 June 2009)

Maybe the scud looks to George Best for how to live his life...

"I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered" - George Best

Pity scud never won anything much


----------



## Grinder (1 June 2009)

Looks like he'll have to start giving coaching lessons to kids on the weekend. 
It never cease to amaze me how people with talent can throw it away so easily. Forget about the fame & money side of things, that means nothing, but to have that kind of ability & just take it for granted is going to haunt him for the rest of his life. Just hope he really does learn from it.


----------



## jonnycage (1 June 2009)

maybe he could coach richmond ?


----------



## nunthewiser (1 June 2009)

LOL dunno about you lot , but boy would i have enjoyed a year or 2 in his shoes ........ 

is it just jealousy from you guys that he was in a position to waste his fortunes and still has the talent to still be succesful ( not tournaments ) in the future ? or are you seriously concerned about his financial management ? 

what goods money if you dont spend it i say , i just wish i could be as reckless with mine .

and as far as delta goodrem . so what ? you guys jealous that none of you will ever get that opportunity to play horizontal bop with her? and are angry that he dumped her to move on to the next squeeze ?

it was his cash , he was young , he partied 

i bet he enjoyed it too 

good on him


----------



## darkside (1 June 2009)

Sort of reminds me of John Daley, when asked what happened to all of his money he said he spent it on , alcohol, drugs, women and the rest he just wasted.Now thats fantastic, he went to the top of my batting order, and had no regrets.


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 June 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> LOL dunno about you lot , but boy would i have enjoyed a year or 2 in his shoes ........
> 
> is it just jealousy from you guys that he was in a position to waste his fortunes and still has the talent to still be succesful ( not tournaments ) in the future ? or are you seriously concerned about his financial management ?
> 
> ...




Yep I'm with you nun. Nothing but people gloating that Poos now down with them in the sh!te hole in this thread.

Typical Aussie attitude. Happy to see the players fail rather than have a go themselves and live a little.


----------



## Julia (1 June 2009)

Nun and TH:  I don't think most people want to see any sports people fail (well maybe the odd smack in the face for Lleyton Hewitt).

But it's hard to see why he couldn't have a great life, have fun etc and still invest some of his earnings so as to avoid being in the situation he now finds himself.

He's probably not broke anyway - just needs to raise some more on the mansion or downsize.  All a bit of a media beat up probably.


----------



## Prospector (1 June 2009)

TH and Nun I disagree that this is tall poppy stuff.  There are sports stars (and other high profile people) that when bad times come, people feel sorry for them.  eg, after 20+ years of marriage, and with recent health problems, I feel sympathy for Lisa Curry and Grant Kenny.  And if Pat Rafter lost his money, then sympathy goes their way.

The issue with the Scud is that he could never be relied on when the going got tough; he was always keen to show off his latest love life; he enjoyed telling everyone about his playboy life, and now, he is willingly being photographed on crutches crying poverty.  It is like lllllleyton selling the story of his tennis, engagement, marriage, birth of babies to the highest bidder, then complaining the media is on his back all the time.


----------



## insider (1 June 2009)

This is not tall poppy syndrome from my part... The guy is just dumb... He spent his money on excessive luxuries and now as he comes to the end of his career, something he should've expected, is worried cos he didn't plan for the future... There may have been a bit of social pressure involved with splurging his cashola...


----------



## Aussiest (1 June 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> it was his cash , he was young , he partied




Yeah, but. If he had have invested wisely, he could have enjoyed partying more :grinsking


----------



## nunthewiser (1 June 2009)

sorry guys but too busy to adress anymore comments as google imaging "delta goodrem " and  lambo,s and wishing i was the scud for a year in his prime

totally agree leyton needs a good spanking


----------



## Bobby (2 June 2009)

Those who have never felt adoration will not understand    good for you Mark !  bet you had a pig-out  .

Anyone want to compare a ten year experience thats compatible to the fun he had ?


----------



## jono1887 (2 June 2009)

Maybe he should've invested in a financial planner


----------



## nunthewiser (2 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Maybe he should've invested in a financial planner





yes i heard " storm financial " are great


----------



## Tink (2 June 2009)

Never like the guy...

Now his back at Mummys, he should be so proud..lol


----------



## Tink (2 June 2009)

I know a few people that know him personally and his not such a nice person. He lost alot of his good friends on the way the way he treated them..

Leyton Hewitt on the other hand, has helped alot of people. One person I know personally who speaks very highly of him and his wife..

Celebrities putting themselves in the paper like that, why would we feel sorry for them?


----------



## Agentm (2 June 2009)

george beat once said

"I spent a lot of money on booze, birds (women) and fast cars. The rest I just squandered,"

thats the right spirit.. i mean you hardly can spend it once your in the grave..

people can do what ever they like in life, and the poo has spent more than most of will earn in a lifetime so it makes it hard to understand

everyone has the time in their lives to make mistakes and learn from them,, some are just a lot more spectacular.


----------



## Prospector (2 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> people can do what ever they like in life, and the poo has spent more than most of will earn in a lifetime so it makes it hard to understand
> 
> everyone has the time in their lives to make mistakes and learn from them,, some are just a lot more spectacular.




Of course he can do whatever he likes with his money, I just dont want to read a poor me sad sob story when it is all gone!


----------



## Timmy (2 June 2009)

Is he silly, is he not?
Is he an a*hole, is he not?

Dunno.

All I know is there is a large element of schadenfreude on this thread.


----------



## Agentm (2 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Of course he can do whatever he likes with his money, I just dont want to read a poor me sad sob story when it is all gone!




has he done that?  can you quote me a little of the poor me quotes from anywhere?

imho your assuming he has that attitude and is playing the "poor me" card but i ask you one thing, is he actually saying that?

i remember bob ansett taking a real hard knock and managing to come back with some credibility

some of the greatest business people have come from a background of having had one spectacular bankruptcy and then understanding what wealth is and making far finer business decisions

these are famous bankrupts

Oscar Wilde  - Playwright - The Importance of Being Earnest

Francis Ford Coppola  - Film maker - The Godfather

David Crosby - Singer from Crosby, Stills and Nash - Marrakesh Express

Kim Basinger - Actress - LA Confidential and 9&1/2 Weeks

Gary Coleman - Actor  - Different Strokes

George Best  - Football star

Zsa Zsa Gabor - Actress

Corey Haim - Actor - License to Drive and The Lost Boys

Bjorn Borg - Tennis star

Toni Braxton  - Singer - Unbreak My Heart

Tia Carrere - Actress - Wayne's World

John DeLorean  - Car maker - featured in Back to the Future trilogy

Isaac Hayes - Singer/Songwriter - Theme from Shaft

Walt Disney  - Founder of Disney Pictures and Disney World

Mark Twain - American Author and Humorist - Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn

Handel  - Classical Composer - Messiah

MC Hammer  - Rapper - You can't Touch This

Ulysses S.Grant  - 18th President of the USA

Charles Goodyear  - The inventor of Goodyear tyres

Don Jonson  - Actor - Miami Vice

Margot Kidder - Actress - Superman's ‘Lois'

Jerry Lee Lewis  - Singer - Great Balls of Fire

Abraham Lincoln - 16th President of the USA

Thomas Paine - 18th Century Revolutionary, Inventory and Intellectual

Willie Nelson - Country Singer - On The Road Again

Meat Loaf  - Singer - Like a bat out of hell and I would do anything for love

Rembrandt  - Artist  and painter

Burt Reynolds - Actor - Smokey and the Bandits and Cannonball Run

Donald Trump  - Business  Tycoon

Mick Fleetwood - Singer - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams

Tammy Wynette - Country Singer - Stand By Your Man

Cyndi Lauper - Singer - Girls Just Want To Have Fun

Jim Davidson - Comedian

LaToya Jackson  - Model

Marvin Gaye - Singer - Heard it Through the Grapevine

Buster Keaton - Silent Movie Star - At The Circus and Go West

Mickey Rooney - Actor - National Velvet and Pete's Dragon

Ray Winstone - Actor - Love, Honour and Obey, Nil By Mouth and Beowulf

Mike Tyson - Boxer

David Van Day - Singer with Dollar and Bucks Fizz


----------



## Agentm (2 June 2009)

these are  some stories bhind these type of successful bankrupts  

Abraham Lincoln

His face may now appear on the penny, but at one time, Lincoln didn’t have a single cent to spare. Lincoln tried many occupations as a young man, including buying a general store in New Salem, Illinois, in 1832. While he may have been terrific at splitting rails, winning debates, and wearing stovepipe hats, Honest Abe wasn’t much of a shopkeeper. Lincoln and his partner started buying out other stores’ inventories on credit, but their own sales were dismal. As the store’s debts mounted, Lincoln sold his share, but when his partner died, the future President became liable for $1,000 in back payments. Lincoln didn’t have modern bankruptcy laws to protect him, so when his creditors took him to court, he lost his two remaining assets: a horse and some surveying gear. That wasn’t enough to foot his bill, though, and Lincoln continued paying off his debts until well into the 1840s.

Other Presidents: Lincoln’s not alone in the annals of bankrupt commanders-in-chief, though. Ulysses S. Grant went bankrupt after leaving office when a partner in an investment-banking venture swindled him. Thomas Jefferson filed for bankruptcy several times, including after leaving office, possibly because he threw around a lot of cash on food and wine. William McKinley went bankrupt while serving as Ohio’s governor in 1893; he was $130,000 in the red before eventually straightening out with the help of friends. He won the White House just three years later.

2. Henry Ford

Speculation abounds about the future of the Big Three motor companies, leading some observers to wonder what Henry Ford would think of this financial peril. Ford actually couldn’t be too judgmental, though, because he was no stranger to debt himself. In 1899 the young mechanic and engineer started the Detroit Automobile Company with the backing of three prominent politicians. Ford hadn’t quite mastered the innovation and production techniques that would eventually make him rich, though. Over the next two years, Ford proved to be too much of a perfectionist, and his plant only produced 20 cars as he painstakingly tinkered with designs. The enterprise went bankrupt in 1901 and reorganized into the Henry Ford Company later that year. Ford eventually left that group and finally got things right in 1903, when he founded the Ford Motor Company. Things didn’t go so badly for the Henry Ford Company after he left, either; it changed its name into one you might find a bit more recognizable: the Cadillac Automobile Company.

Ford wasn’t the only auto magnate who knew how bankruptcy felt, though. General Motors founder William Crapo Durant took a massive hit during the Great Depression that saw his fortune fall from $120 million to bankruptcy. He spent his last few years running a bowling alley in Flint, Michigan.

3. Walt Disney

His name may be a stalwart brand today, but early in his career, Disney was just a struggling filmmaker with too many bills. In 1922 he started his first film company with a partner in Kansas City. The two men bought a used camera and made short advertising films and cartoons under the studio name Laugh-O-Gram. Disney even signed a deal with a New York company to distribute the films he was producing. That arrangement didn’t work out so well, though, as the distributor cheated Disney’s studio. Without the distributor’s cash, Disney couldn’t cover his overhead, and his studio went bankrupt in 1923. He then left Kansas City for Hollywood, and after a series of increasingly successful creations, Disney debuted a new character named Mickey Mouse in 1928.

4. Milton Hershey

Milton Hershey always knew he could make candy, but running a successful business seemed just out of his reach. Although he never had a formal education, Hershey spent four years apprenticing in a candy shop before striking out on his own in Philadelphia in 1876. Six years later, his shop went under, as did a subsequent attempt to peddle sweets in New York City. Hershey then returned home to Lancaster, Pennsylvania, where he pioneered the use of fresh milk in caramel productions and founded the successful Lancaster Caramel Company. In 1900 he sold the caramel company for $1 million so he could focus on perfecting a milk chocolate formula. Once he finally nailed the recipe down, he was too rich (and too flush with delicious chocolate) for anyone to remember the flops of his early candy ventures.

5. Burt Reynolds

Burt Reynolds was one of Hollywood’s biggest stars of the 1970s. Unfortunately, though, he spent money like his career would never hit a downswing. He owned mansions on both coasts, a helicopter, and a lavish Florida ranch. Gradually, his financial situation got grimmer as he made boneheaded career choices and weathered a pricey divorce from Loni Anderson. By 1996, the Bandit owed $10 million to his creditors, and the royalties from Cop and a Half just weren’t flowing in quickly enough. Reynolds declared Chapter 11 bankruptcy, from which he emerged in 1998.

Not only did he not have to sell his trademark mustache at auction to pay his bills, Reynolds even got to keep his Florida estate, Valhalla. This homestead exemption raised the ire of some observers who didn’t think hanging on to a $2.5 million mansion while writing off $8 million in debt was quite in the spirit of bankruptcy laws’ provisions about keeping one’s home. In fact, when the Senate passed measures tightening these loopholes in 2001, Reynolds’ keeping his ranch was one of the examples they used to decry bankruptcy proceedings as going too easy on the wealthy. “There is no greater bankruptcy abuse than this,” said Wisconsin Senator Herb Kohl.

6. H.J. Heinz

When Heinz was just 25 years old, he and two partners began a company that made horseradish. As the legend goes, the spicy root was the first of Heinz’s famed 57 varieties, but it wasn’t as lucrative as he’d hoped. A business panic in 1875 bankrupted his enterprise, but Heinz’s passion for condiments remained strong. The very next year, Heinz got together with his brother and a cousin to start a new company in Pittsburgh. The reorganized group started making ketchup, and the business took off. Last year the H.J. Heinz Company had over $10 billion in revenue.

7. P.T. Barnum

Famous showman P.T. Barnum was always quick with a quip, but he wasn’t so snappy about paying back his loans. Although he was successful showing off oddities in New York and around the globe, Barnum had a habit of borrowing cash from anyone who would open their wallet for him. He’d use these funds to buy real estate, particularly around Bridgeport, Connecticut, where he was trying to foster industrial development. Unfortunately for Barnum, he went too far with borrowed cash, and in 1855, things bottomed out. Barnum was bankrupt and owed his creditors nearly half a million dollars. Barnum didn’t give up, though, and he slowly worked himself out of debt over the next five years. The showman gave lectures around England about showmanship and making money, and he regained control of his main attraction, The American Museum in New York City, in 1860. In 1871, just a few months shy of his 61st birthday, Barnum entered the circus business with Barnum’s Grand Traveling Museum, Menagerie, Caravan, and Circus, which raked in over $400,000 in its first year.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (2 June 2009)

Timmy said:


> Is he silly, is he not?
> Is he an a*hole, is he not?
> 
> Dunno.
> ...




schadenfreude - the malicious joy in the misfortune of others.

I have to admit...yes...I think it's funny that the poo though a whole lot of hard work and effort made a fortune...and then through mismanagement and wild living lost it.

He's twit, look at the twit, point and laugh ha ha HAR. I see a lot of twits - people who thought the market was going up forever and I'm afraid my reaction is either laugh (privately to myself) or cry.  I prefer to see the humour rather than the tragedy.

There is no jealousy involved, I don't care how much he (or anyone else) is worth, merely the financial slapstick humour.

I have the same reaction when watching funniest home video's when some skateboarding kid tears open his scrotum when trying to do a fully sick mate jump off the roof of his house.

Sure it's not very highbrow...still funny.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## nunthewiser (2 June 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> I have the same reaction when watching funniest home video's when some skateboarding kid tears open his scrotum when trying to do a fully sick mate jump off the roof of his house.
> 
> 
> Sir O




GEEEEEEEEEZUS!

you just brought a tear to my eye ...... 

feeling a lil sick actually 

need a another google image of delta goodrem playing with the scuds tennis balls to get that evil image out of my mind .............ouch


----------



## Tink (2 June 2009)

Timmy - if he has learned something from it -- good
If not, I am not going to lose sleep over it


----------



## Aussiest (2 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> i remember bob ansett taking a real hard knock and managing to come back with some credibility
> 
> some of the greatest business people have come from a background of having had one spectacular bankruptcy and then understanding what wealth is and making far finer business decisions
> 
> these are famous bankrupts...




I'm not sure whether the Scud can pull himself out of this. Wasn't his father a fruiterer? Perhaps he had better head down to the Footscray market and start practicing his bantering skills.

Some people lose money from stupid investments. He lost it through plain stupidity.


----------



## Prospector (2 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> has he done that?  can you quote me a little of the poor me quotes from anywhere?
> 
> imho your assuming he has that attitude and is playing the "poor me" card but i ask you one thing, is he actually saying that?




Ok, this is from our paper on the weekend  "I've done nothing wrong, I havent committed any crimes"  (well, most people dont) He took out a mortgage in 2008, even though he hadnt played tennis (earnt any income) since 2006, then says "I didnt realise what I was getting into at the time.  I just signed on the dotted line (for a 1.3 million mortgage) and didnt read the fine print"  "I'm paying 31/2 times what a normal mortgage would cost"

But if he hadnt earned any income since 2006, what did he do to slow down his spending?

Standing on crutches in front of his home in shorts, showing his bandage, when he could have been seated, wearing long pants and no sympathy injury play!


----------



## Sean K (2 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Standing on crutches in front of his home in shorts, showing his bandage, when he could have been seated, wearing long pants and no sympathy injury play!



Nice point P. 

Did he get paid for this interview by the way?


----------



## jono1887 (2 June 2009)

Why is he even injured?? didnt he stop playing years ago? was it even a tennis related injury, why is it even relevant?


----------



## MRC & Co (2 June 2009)

These are the threads why I ignore the general chat forum on ASF.

He made a packet, he spent a packet.  Wow. 

A lot of judgement, when there is no right or wrong, it's all relative, it's all a matter of perceptions.  

Now time to get drunk and bash someone!


----------



## Prospector (2 June 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> These are the threads why I ignore the general chat forum on ASF.
> 
> He made a packet, he spent a packet.  Wow.
> 
> ...




Funny that, you ignore general chat yet you post on it?   Take it for what it is, a place to chat, just like people do when they want to get away from share talk.


----------



## andione1983 (3 June 2009)

dont know what hes done but its all gone? apparently?... must have been very bad with his money... if he had of put just 1million into a good fund years ago and left it.. hed be worth heaps still


----------



## nunthewiser (3 June 2009)

andione1983 said:


> dont know what hes done but its all gone? apparently?... must have been very bad with his money... if he had of put just 1million into a good fund years ago and left it.. hed be worth heaps still





yes if he put a million into a good fund 2 years ago it may even be worth at least 250k by now


----------



## andione1983 (3 June 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yes if he put a million into a good fund 2 years ago it may even be worth at least 250k by now




yeah lol i was waiting for the bright sparks lol


----------



## propunter (3 June 2009)

" The trouble with trouble is, it starts out as fun "


----------



## Bolle (4 June 2009)

Regarding the famous bankrupts - Charles Goodyear didn't found the Goodyear Tyre company, he just invented the process for vulcanizing (and therefore stabilizing) rubber.  Up until he did that, it would turn to stinky gloop on a hot day, no good for your tyres or boots.  He burned through thousands and thousands of dollars looking for the right process and magic ingredients and so on, half his family members ended up selling their homes or taking out second mortgages and so on, just to raise the capital he needed.  He never gave up, and eventually he found the right stabilizing agent and tried to patent his recipe, but since it was absurdly easy to duplicate with minor variation, he never made a penny out of it.  

Goodyear Tyres were named in his honour, half a century after his death, because the guys that did found that company felt that he deserved some recognition.

Just thought he deserved some clarification there.


----------

